

The price of free | Talking about Open Source - g-garron
http://damienradtke.org/the-price-of-free/

======
g-garron
"The existence of free and open-source software like Linux is a modern miracle
that goes largely unnoticed. We live in a capitalist-driven society, yet for
the past few decades, people have been contributing source code for free to
improve the quality of many different software projects. Why? Because we love
software."

Also consider that in this capitalist-driven society not everybody is a
capitalist-person, and not everyone agrees with the way the world is right
now.

Yes, we love software, but we also love freedom, and we also love sharing

